# Early Bird Restaurants - Key West



## Suzy (Jan 26, 2009)

Which restaurants in Key West have early bird dinners?  I know Camille's and Two Friends Patio have them.  Any others?

Thanks!

Suzy


----------



## Suzy (Jan 29, 2009)

We're heading to Key West.  Is anyone familiar with Key West restaurants that offer Early Bird specials?  Thought I'd try saving a few $ if possible.  I thought I had read posts about the subject in the past, but can't find it in the archives.

Suzy


----------



## rreno (Jan 31, 2009)

I have been to Key West over 15 times I don't know of a whole lot of places that have early bird deals.  Sometimes the hotel can get you coupons or pick them up at the airport in the tourist magazines racks.  Kal goes to Key West a lot he might know about a deals.  I always have stayed off the main drag, except for drinking, for better meals and deals.


----------



## JoePa (Feb 1, 2009)

Crabby Dicks had happy hour specials from 5 to 7.  Cheap food (only at the bar) and beers are either $1 or $2.

Joe


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 1, 2009)

I find it interesting that Key West doesn't have many early bird specials. I guess I thought it was a layback, not expensive place.  Am I wrong?  We will be staying 5 nights there next month at Westin on points and guess we'll have to rob our piggy bank for our meals


----------



## BevL (Feb 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> I find it interesting that Key West doesn't have many early bird specials. I guess I thought it was a layback, not expensive place.  Am I wrong?  We will be staying 5 nights there next month at Westin on points and guess we'll have to rob our piggy bank for our meals



Laid back, yes.  Not expensive, no.  We have found it to be a very expensive place  to visit, possibly because we eat out there a lot more.

I'm sure there are cheap places to eat.  We've not found them in the couple of times we have been there.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 1, 2009)

Key West Restaurant Guide

Another list of Key West Eats with reviews

Whitfield Jack's Key West Recommendations

Key West Restaurants from Virtual Tourist

Richard


----------

